# CTV News: 1 NATO soldier dead, 1 wounded in suicide attack



## Big Foot (13 Oct 2006)

> 1 NATO soldier dead, 1 wounded in suicide attack
> Updated Fri. Oct. 13 2006 8:58 AM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> ...


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20061012/blast_afghan_061013/20061013?hub=TopStories

Looks like another Canadian...


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Oct 2006)

RIP to the fallen, regardless of their nationality.  I fear that Big Foot is right: another Canadian.

Get well soon to the injured, and peace and comfort the families, friends and comrades in arms of the fallen.


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Oct 2006)

The photo in the CTV News Article shows US Soldiers.  Maybe Canada has been spared another casualty, but that is of no comfort at all.

RIP


----------



## Big Foot (13 Oct 2006)

Always sad to see a soldier killed, whether it be a Canadian or another NATO country's soldier. RIP


----------



## GAP (13 Oct 2006)

My Condolances


----------



## dardt (13 Oct 2006)

RIP Soldier


----------



## derael (13 Oct 2006)

RIP


----------



## Bobbyoreo (13 Oct 2006)

RIP      I to think its another CDN...everytime they say nato...it ends up being one of ours.


----------



## LIKELY (13 Oct 2006)

yup that seems to be the trend....RIP...prayers go out to families and Units of the fallen. 
Speedy recovery to the injured

Thanks to All!


----------



## Big Foot (13 Oct 2006)

CBC News: 1 NATO soldier killed, another wounded in Afghan bomb attack


> 1 NATO soldier killed, another wounded in Afghan bomb attack
> Last Updated: Friday, October 13, 2006 | 10:28 AM ET
> CBC News
> A NATO soldier was killed and another wounded when a suicide bomber attacked a NATO convoy in Kandahar City in volatile southern Afghanistan on Friday.
> ...


http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2006/10/13/suicide-attack.html

Pretty much the same story from CBC. I really hope the soldier wasn't Canadian...


----------



## m410 (13 Oct 2006)

The crawl text on CBC Newsworld identified the soldier as American.  I would not take that as authoritative.


----------



## McG (13 Oct 2006)

The audio on CTV says that no Canadians were injured, but does not provide the source of this information.


----------



## Spring_bok (13 Oct 2006)

MCG said:
			
		

> The audio on CTV says that no Canadians were injured, but does not provide the source of this information.





			
				m410 said:
			
		

> The crawl text on CBC Newsworld identified the soldier as American.  I would not take that as authoritative.



A little optimism wouldn't hurt.


----------



## gordsett (13 Oct 2006)

Another soldier pays the ultimate price. God Bless our Men and Women in harms way.


----------



## Hunter (13 Oct 2006)

I find myself muttering the F-word a lot these days when I read headlines like that.  So sad.


----------



## Trinity (13 Oct 2006)

Hunter said:
			
		

> I find myself muttering the F-word a lot these days when I read headlines like that.  So sad.



After reading that heading.. and uttering sad words

I then feel guilty for hoping its not one of ours


----------



## Pea (13 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> After reading that heading.. and uttering sad words
> 
> I then feel guilty for hoping its not one of ours



+1 to that. I find myself dealing with that emotion each time I hear it isn't my friend. Relieved, but yet bothered at that, because someone still lost a loved one.

Thoughts and prayers to the family & friends of the fallen soldier, regardless of which nation they come from.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Oct 2006)

Whether one of ours or not, a mother and father somewhere are going to bed tonight missing a child.... Thoughts for them, a plague on their enemies.


----------



## Bigmac (14 Oct 2006)

Turkish press reported it as an US convoy that was attacked. Not that it matters much as another soldier is killed.


----------

